# Does the Bolt have 18GHz or 9GHz HDMI port?



## Substance (Jan 14, 2016)

Spec sheet says HDMI 2.0 and Margret said it can be software upgraded to HDMI 2.0a but this doesn't say much about its bandwidth.

I am guessing its a 9GHz port which can do 2160p60 in 8 bit 4:2:0 and 2160p24 in 12bit 4:2:2. At this point, there isn't any content beyond 2160p24 in 10bit 4:2:0 so 9GHz seems sufficient but set top boxes like to molest the raw signal and output at higher samplings. 

1-Can anyone verify if the bolt has a 9GHz HDMI port?

2-What is the output on Netflix 4K? 2160p24 in 8bit 4:2:2 ?

3-How about Youtube 4K? 2160p60 in 8bit 4:2:0 ?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Substance said:


> Spec sheet says HDMI 2.0 and Margret said it can be software upgraded to HDMI 2.0a but this doesn't say much about its bandwidth.
> 
> I am guessing its a 9GHz port which can do 2160p60 in 8 bit 4:2:0 and 2160p24 in 12bit 4:2:2. At this point, there isn't any content beyond 2160p24 in 10bit 4:2:0 so 9GHz seems sufficient but set top boxes like to molest the raw signal and output at higher samplings.
> 
> ...


What exactly are you talking about when you say 9GHz HDMI Port? In any event the way I read it all HDMI 2.0 ports meet the same specs and if you are talking about max total TMDS transfer rate it is 18Gbit/s for any/all HDMI 2.0 ports.


----------



## Substance (Jan 14, 2016)

Do you have confirmation on this? There is still a bunch of new hardware with "labelled" HDMI 2.0 ports but they use 10.2gbps chips. All sony projectors are 9GHz for example.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Substance said:


> Do you have confirmation on this? There is still a bunch of new hardware with "labelled" HDMI 2.0 ports but they use 10.2gbps chips. All sony projectors are 9GHz for example.


All I know is what is posted on wikipedia, perhaps I have misinterpreted it:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI​


----------



## Substance (Jan 14, 2016)

Specifications are very confusing. A device can be listed as HDMI 2.0a as long as it can do 2160p60 and HDR but this doesn't assure the newest chipsets with the 18Gbps bandwidth needed for 10 bit 4:4:4 sampling. 10.2 Gbps chipsets can handle 2160p24 in 12bit 4:2:2. To be honest anything beyond this is a waste of bandwidth. I don't believe there is any video in 2160p60, all films are 24 frames. 

The reason I ask if Tivo has the newest chipset with the highest bandwidth is to avoid compatibility issues with displays that don't. I honestly would prefer TiVo to have the limited 10.2 gbps chipset so they won't try to upsample the video with their poor algorithms. They output sd and hd video in upsampled 4:4:4 which is a waste. They should include a native option for those who have better devices to do upsampling.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Substance said:


> I don't believe there is any video in 2160p60, all films are 24 frames.


I see stuff on YouTube which appears to be. Try "DJI Phantom 4 Unedited RAW 4K Sample Drone Footage (Aerial Shots of Sedona Arizona)", for example (just the first clip I tried which output at 60Hz). From the YouTube app running on TiVo this comes out as [email protected]; I got no way to tell what the color space is. It could be that the YouTube stuff which gets output at 60Hz is actually encoded at 30p. All I know is that TiVo has [email protected] and [email protected] output and that you only get the latter if the encoding is 24p. Any 30p stuff will be output as a 60Hz signal; that much my television will tell me (Vizio P602ui-B3).

Everything from the TV tuner gets output as [email protected] (to get Netflix to work at all I have to restrict output format to [email protected] and [email protected] only).


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I discovered that my AVR can tell me about the video signal currently flowing through it. TiVo outputs 2160 res at 30Hz or 24Hz as YCbCr 4:4:4 24 bit; [email protected] is YCbCr 4:2:0 24 bit. Curiously, it appends the label "Premium Content" to 2160p output from Netflix; I suspect that this indicates that it's HDCP 2.2 protected.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

mikeyts said:


> I discovered that my AVR can tell me about the video signal currently flowing through it. TiVo outputs 2160 res at 30Hz or 24Hz as YCbCr 4:4:4 24 bit; [email protected] is YCbCr 4:2:0 24 bit. Curiously, it appends the label "Premium Content" to 2160p output from Netflix; I suspect that this indicates that it's HDCP 2.2 protected.


24 bit is a bit misleading (pun intended). That is total - or 8 bit per color, not 10 bit, moSt likely inferring the lower bandwidth HDMI ports (then again, do you know if your AVR can accept 10 bit 2160 inputs?)


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> 24 bit is a bit misleading (pun intended). That is total - or 8 bit per color, not 10 bit, moSt likely inferring the lower bandwidth HDMI ports (then again, do you know if your AVR can accept 10 bit 2160 inputs?)


I believe so. You can see its manual here; the table of supported resolutions on HDMI is on page en23 (the next to the last link on the cover page will take you to it). Only the first three HDMI inputs are HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2 capable; my TiVo's connected to HDMI 2.

I only have [email protected] and [email protected] pass-through enabled on my TiVo because the last I checked Netflix throws a hissy fit if I enable anything more. I'd prefer to use my television upconversion to 4K and it sounds as though I'd get (presumably) superior 4:4:4 color with lower resolutions @60Hz (the way it's set now all live television is displayed as [email protected], presumably 4:2:0).


----------



## Substance (Jan 14, 2016)

From mikeyts' post I can tell TiVo Bolt has a 9ghz(10.2gbps) hdmi output. It is well sufficient for 4K24 with HDR. 4K60 material is limited to 4:2:0 sampling and no HDR.


----------

